# Help- How can I get my goldie to stop chasing my cats



## Andy n (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey guys my goldie is chasing the cats around the house. How so I get her to stop this before the cats fight back and hurt her. I have tried to train her the leave it command but when she sees the cats she just goes after them wanted to play.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not have cats, so I am not sure. Could you practice with a leash and a treat. I hope someone has a better answer for you. Good luck...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

My 3 cats taught the goldens not to chase. They smacked the two goldens (they are not clawed) and hissed and blew up to 2x's their size and the goldens ran the other way. now there is peace in the kingdom. in fact my mean cat (mean to me only) thinks it's a dog and rubs against the two and lays with moose on my daughters bed. it's just the tails of the goldens that can do damage to the cats, so the cats look upon their tails as toys and bat their paws at the wagging tails. silly goldens don't even realize what's happening.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Neither of my two chase the female cat. Why? She does not hesitate to hiss and slap and she does have claws. They do chase the male cat from time to time, but he just goes down into a huddle and they stop. They're both dog savvy, but the female can't be bothered with playing their games. LOL


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*This used to happen.*

I think my Chloe was fascinated with my cat and would stare at her. As soon as the cat would move, she would chase her and the cat would go under a bed. Chloe finally calmed down and the cat was seen again!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Growing up we brought home a grown dog that chased the cat and she basically kept out of sight for about a week...then she eventually got fed up, started venturing out and swatted instead of running and they became good friends.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine swat Bama and bit on him and he still tries to pick them up by their head. I tried a squirt bottle but he just plays with it. I tried the can with pennies and he ignores it. I swear he becomes deaf when he is trying to play with them. But he freezes if they rub up on him when he is laying on the floor or bed. It is funny to watch. So if you find the answer PLEASE share.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two get along with the cats great.....but as soon as the cats run, they chase.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, it worked but was a situation where my husband happened to be in the right place at the right time. Robbie was chasing our cat going full out across the house and DH stepped in his path WHAM!!! body block. I think that was the last time Robbie chased the cat. It may be the first time DH reprimanded him too, which made an impact, since DH never corrects him - cause you know "Robbie is the best dog ever" according DH and can do no wrong.

That probably won't be effective for anyone else. Using a leash and stopping him anytime he shows an interest might work.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi
I have a golden and a doberman, the dobe loves to terrorise our cat and Pilchard (cat) is a wimp and doesn't fight back as she should!
So, I have had to step in and when Dobby chases her I don't say a word but simply grab his collar and put him straight into the other room.
He stays in there so 30 seconds - 1 minute and then with no words, I let him back in again.... he usually tries it a second time at least and the second he does, straight into the other room again, door closed, no talking for a minute and then let back in again calmly.

he doesn't like to be removed from us so it works a treat... try it, keep calm and quiet and he will learn after a few times that his actions are getting in excluded from the room... don't say anything when you do it as it is all attention otherwise and will keep him exited.

Good luck


----------



## SerineKat (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so there on the cat and dog training. We've had our 1.5 year golden in private lessons and this is what finally worked with her and our three cats. 
1. get a good collar... we have the pinch one for our golden, 'The Cheat'. She is oblivious to any other collar but some dogs might need less or more.
2. get them leashed on the collar and walk them around the house and up to or near the cats. 
3. When the dog shows agression snap the collar. When the dog lurches, snap the collar. When the dog shows hunting or stalking behavior, snap the collar. 
4. After doing this repeatedly the dog will begin to chill out on the leash with you and the cats around. 
5. Next take off the leash and be in the room and monitor -- my husband would physically throw The Cheat on her back and stand above her a yell if she chased or lurched at any cats. That by far has had the greatest effect on her behavior. Because I'm 9 months pregnant I just grab her roughly by her scruff and toss her out. 

Right now The Cheat is doing well off the leash in the house with the cats around. Of course, if the cats run it's hard for her not to try to chase but as soon as I yell NO she stops and sits. The better The Cheat gets the more bold the cats get in slapping her and telling her who's boss.

It took about two months to accomplish all of this but I think we've done it.

SerineKat


----------



## moveqik (Feb 4, 2008)

Our 12 year old cat has put our 11 week old Golden firmly in his place! The cat has no front claws but the hits were hard enough and the hissing scary enough that the dog quickly learned when "playtime" is over with the cat. 

We were worried about it at first since the cat is so old. However, after seeing the cat stand his ground we quickly realized that all would work out fine. We have found if we stay out of it that the cats handles everything fine and the dog moves on to other things. Does your cat not stand up to the dog?


----------



## Andy n (Feb 16, 2008)

Most of the time they just hissed but never swiped at her. They would just run and she will chase them till they get up the stairs. So far she has not master the stairs yet.


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

I have 3 cats and only 1 of them will stand up to the dog. That's all it takes though. If Buddy messes with any of the cats, the big black cat named Salem will go after him and put him in the corner. He does not even have claws, but he sure sounds and looks mean. Salem is our guard cat. He will not hesitate to go after Buddy when he gets out of line.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

My 2 goldens will chase cats if they run, but not my neighbours cat since he smacked them on the nose!

BTW, how do you mean, your cat does not have front claws? Am I being daft, but I thaught all cats did?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldencity said:


> My 2 goldens will chase cats if they run, but not my neighbours cat since he smacked them on the nose!
> 
> BTW, how do you mean, your cat does not have front claws? Am I being daft, but I thaught all cats did?


In the US having cats front feet surgically declawed used to be acceptable. It is not as accepted now, but many cats have had their claws removed.


----------

